# Pics too dark in Auto mode with Flash On



## macaroni (Nov 12, 2010)

I am using a Nikon D3000 with an 18-55mm lens and a 55-200mm lens. While trying to take pictures indoors with good lighting, I am getting very dull/ dark pictures while in Auto mode with the flash on. 
AUTO - 1/60 - F4.8 - ISO 200
After setting a wide aperture and correcting the exposure in Manual mode, the picture appears brighter, but a bit shaky because of the shutter speed
M - 2 - F6.3 - ISO 100
The pictures appear dark through both lenses, but I think they seem slightly darker when using the 55-200mm lens.
And the same pictures in the same lighting conditions with my Canon point & shoot, are coming out perfectly fine.
Any suggestions on what could be going wrong? Thanks!


----------



## Light Artisan (Nov 12, 2010)

Dark = not enough light.

6 options:
Set your ISO higher.
Set aperture larger (smallest number available for your lens).
Decrease shutter speed.
Add more light.
Get a higher power flash.
Get a lens with a larger aperture (f/1.4, f/1.8, f/2.8)


----------



## pharmakon (Nov 12, 2010)

Could be a number of things. The metering mode used, exposure conpensation or FEC setting, etc..  There might be a setting that isn't allowing the exposure to go below 1/60 sec when flash is used (my Canon has this option but not sure about Nikon).

Is any part of the photo coming out properly exposed in auto? An example photo with exif data intact would be helpful.

Also keep in mind that what seems like good lighting indoors to you might not be all that great for photos. 

Best advice I can give without more info is to perhaps increase the ISO to brighten the shot. Also, check all your settings to be sure you don't have any exposure compensation enabled in auto mode.


----------



## macaroni (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks, that was definitely helpful! I changed my ISO settings from the ISO auto mode I was using earlier, and I am able to get brighter pics now. Really appreciate your help.


----------



## Light Artisan (Nov 12, 2010)

No problem, glad to help.


----------



## Overread (Nov 12, 2010)

Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson 

I strongly recommend you buy/borrow (library) this book and give it a good read. It will answer many of your exposure questions whilst also giving you examples and case studies to test that not only give you better control but also give you creative ideas on using the settings in the camera for exposure control.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 12, 2010)

Overread said:


> Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson
> 
> I strongly recommend you buy/borrow (library) this book and give it a good read. It will answer many of your exposure questions whilst also giving you examples and case studies to test that not only give you better control but also give you creative ideas on using the settings in the camera for exposure control.


 



picked this up tonight and can't wait to dig into it.


----------



## SabrinaO (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't know if your camera has it, but I can adjust my flash power. You can have it on auto, or put it to manual and set it to a higher power.


----------

